# gerade eingetroffen.....



## astra3000 (16 Dez. 2009)

Hallo,

ich wollt mich nur mal vorstellen, da ich seit eben gerade hier bin...
Bis jetzt hab ich schon viele schöne Bilder gefunden und bedanke mich recht herzlich.

Hoffentlich kann ich auch aktiv helfen, Bilder hereinzustellen.

Grüße astra3000


----------



## Tokko (16 Dez. 2009)

auf Celebboard.

Ich hoffe du findest auch weiterhin Bilder, Videos etc. nach deinen Geschmack.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## astrosfan (17 Dez. 2009)

astra3000

Wünsche Dir viel Spaß beim Stöbern. 
Über aktive Beteiligung freuen wir uns natürlich immer


----------



## Q (17 Dez. 2009)

Na dann mal los!  und viel Spass hier bei CB! Willkommen!


----------



## Crash (17 Dez. 2009)

Hallo astra3000 wünsche dir eine schöne Zeit auf CB :thumbup:


----------



## Claudia (17 Dez. 2009)

auf CB, wünsche dir viel Spaß beim Stöbern und freue mich schon auf deine Beiträge


----------



## gzbktvzt (21 Dez. 2017)

neu hier


----------

